# Erik Mona's secret project revealed yet?



## grodog (Oct 22, 2006)

Beyond the ubiquitous Expedition to Castle Greyhawk rumors, do we know anything definite about Erik's secret WotC project, other than the fact that he completed it recently?


----------



## Pants (Oct 22, 2006)

It's not _Expedition to the Expedition to the Barrier Peaks_.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 22, 2006)

4th edition.


/I win the internet.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 23, 2006)

He's going to help me work on Scarred Lands Revised!  No just my little pipe dream.


----------



## Pants (Oct 23, 2006)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> 4th edition.
> 
> 
> /I win the internet.



The prize isn't worth much...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 23, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> The prize isn't worth much...




Unless you REALLY like porn.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Oct 23, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> He's going to help me work on Scarred Lands Revised!  No just my little pipe dream.





But one can always dream (and what a great dream that would be...).


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

I think it's likely Greyhawk-related.

If not, then it's got to be something at least on the level of FC1, since he said he wasn't going to do another hardcover anytime soon after completing that "dream job"


----------



## Maldin (Oct 23, 2006)

I have it on very poor authority that Erik's Secret Project is just a cover up to divert attention away from his Super Secret Project.  ;-)

Denis, aka "Maldin"
============================
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2006)

Darksun anyone?


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 23, 2006)

The A-Team RPG for D12.


----------



## countgray (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm with Boz, I bet it is a Greyhawk project.  Could be a Greyhawk campaign setting book.  Could be a Castle Greyhawk book.  Or possibly a Greyhawk mega-adventure.


----------



## Wik (Oct 23, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless you REALLY like porn.




who doesn't?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm guessing an Expedition module/sourcebook based on the A series, D series or G series, all of which are steeped in Oerth history, especially D and G.


----------



## Wik (Oct 23, 2006)

Barrier Peaks would be awesome.  I'd buy it, although I doubt I'd run it until late 2007...


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 23, 2006)

I hear it's going to be a follow-up to the G series. It will start with _The Bed and Breakfast of the Hill Giant Chief_.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 23, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I hear it's going to be a follow-up to the G series. It will start with _The Bed and Breakfast of the Hill Giant Chef_.





fixed it for you.

he'll have a swedish accent too.


----------



## sckeener (Oct 23, 2006)

Wik said:
			
		

> Dog Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People I don't understand.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Oct 23, 2006)

A new Monster Manual featuring animal-headed humanoids?


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 23, 2006)

I think the closest thing we know so far is from the September Dragon editorial:



			
				Erik Mona in Dragon #347 said:
			
		

> I'm currently at work on a top-secret hardcover adventure book for Wizards of the Coast in which a tavern (well, an inn, really) features prominently.




So, we know that it is indeed an adventure of some sort.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought it had been pretty much narrowed down to the new Undermountain book? Perhaps I'm mistaken. A Giant/Drow Expedition module would be fun.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 23, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> A Giant/Drow Expedition module would be fun.




I kinda thought that this was exactly that:

http://www.amazon.com/Expedition-De...4/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-6014856-6293567?ie=UTF8


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 23, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I thought it had been pretty much narrowed down to the new Undermountain book? Perhaps I'm mistaken.



No, I think you're mistaken (at least according to the author list on Amazon.ca).



			
				Festivus said:
			
		

> I kinda thought that this was exactly that:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Expedition-De...6293567?ie=UTF8



Nope. No giants, and a questionable amount of drow (since it seems to be an planar/Abyss-related adventure).


----------



## marune (Oct 23, 2006)

With the main entrance of Undermountain in a Inn of Waterdeep, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 23, 2006)

Good point. And the early Amazon listings are more often wrong than right...


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 23, 2006)

skeptic said:
			
		

> With the main entrance of Undermoutain in a Inn of Waterdeep, there's no doubt about it.




The Yawning Portal, I believe.




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> he'll have a swedish accent too.




Bork! Bork! Bork!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Mighty Halfling said:
			
		

> A new Monster Manual featuring animal-headed humanoids?




ROFL!

well, he did mention that he included references to a number of obscure monsters, such as the Mapmakers from an early issue of Dragon... so maybe not animal-heads, but other creatures.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2006)

Festivus said:
			
		

> I kinda thought that this was exactly that:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Expedition-De...4/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-6014856-6293567?ie=UTF8



Nope, that's mostly a planar adventure, we're told.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 23, 2006)

Complete Gnome, of course.

Seriously, judging from the stuff he wrote according to Amazon, it's either something fiendish or greyhawkish. Maybe both?



			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> Bork! Bork! Bork!




That hurts.


----------



## Felon (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I don't know about Eric, but we did just get a web article about mixing fantasy and future tech, with specific mention of powered armor from Expedition to the Barrier Peaks. I would tend to think that article didn't just come straight out of the blue, but rather it was the result of R&D.

It occurs to me that an adventure along the lines of Barrier Peaks would be something WotC might attempt in order to boost interest in D20 Modern.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Oct 23, 2006)

skeptic said:
			
		

> With the main entrance of Undermountain in a Inn of Waterdeep, there's no doubt about it.



That was my speculation, too, but it could also be the Green Dragon Inn in the Free City of Greyhawk.


----------



## Pants (Oct 23, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless you REALLY like porn.



Well there is that


----------



## Ripzerai (Oct 23, 2006)

As for Erik Mona's secret project, they showed a mock-up of a book with a picture of Castle Greyhawk and Mordenkainen on the cover at Gen Con.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 24, 2006)

It would almost have to be something Greyhawk related.  My guess was going to be a new Gazetteer but after reading some of the other posts it almost certainly sounds like an adventure of some sort.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## MerricB (Oct 24, 2006)

World Serpent Inn?

(Oh, I hope not).

Cheers!


----------



## Ranes (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm hoping it's Expeditious Retreat from the Barrier Peaks.


----------



## Erik Mona (Oct 24, 2006)

As much as I appreciate the scope of Undermountain, it is not something I would upset my life over. My actual Secret Project, on the other hand...

--Erik


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 24, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> As much as I appreciate the scope of Undermountain, it is not something I would upset my life over. My actual Secret Project, on the other hand...
> 
> --Erik




Now you're just teasing.  No fair!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> As much as I appreciate the scope of Undermountain, it is not something I would upset my life over. My actual Secret Project, on the other hand...
> 
> --Erik




I figured it was an adventure that started in the City of Greyhawk, took the PCs to Castle Greyhawk, and then to the lands of Iuz.  (Maybe with a side trip to Rel Astra thrown in for good measure).


----------



## grodog (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm, thanks for the tanalizing reply, Erik.  Any ideas when WotC plans to spill the beans?


----------



## Felon (Oct 24, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> As much as I appreciate the scope of Undermountain, it is not something I would upset my life over. My actual Secret Project, on the other hand...



OK, be cryptic, but when you finally reveal that you and Bill Canavan have been working on Expedition to Barrier Peaks, you will tell everyone that they should've listened to Felon all along...won't you?


----------



## James Jacobs (Oct 24, 2006)

grodog said:
			
		

> Hmmm, thanks for the tanalizing reply, Erik.  Any ideas when WotC plans to spill the beans?




I really hope it's sometime soon. Keeping this secret so long is driving me crazy. Since news about the Undermountain adventure leaked... I wouldn't be surprised to see word of this particular secret project leak any day now.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 24, 2006)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> I really hope it's sometime soon. Keeping this secret so long is driving me crazy. Since news about the Undermountain adventure leaked... I wouldn't be surprised to see word of this particular secret project leak any day now.




And still the teasing continues!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Driddle (Oct 24, 2006)

World of Darkgrey Sunhawk, 4th edition


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Lejendary Adventures D20!


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 24, 2006)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> I really hope it's sometime soon. Keeping this secret so long is driving me crazy. Since news about the Undermountain adventure leaked... I wouldn't be surprised to see word of this particular secret project leak any day now.




Oh man..... I did NOT just read this. 

...not fair, not fair at all...


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 24, 2006)

Erik has had some lengthy posts describing his grief over TSR's previous "attempts" at Castle Greyhawk. That tied to the video tied to his love for all things old school Oerth begs..Expedition to the Lost Caverns of Flumph.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 24, 2006)

MerricB said:
			
		

> World Serpent Inn?




Dang! Beat me to it!


----------



## Maldin (Oct 24, 2006)

MerricB said:
			
		

> World Serpent Inn?
> (Oh, I hope not).



Actually..... thats a _different_ quasi-secret project!  ;-)

Denis, aka "Maldin"
================================
Maldin's Greyhawk  http://melkot.com


----------



## countgray (Oct 24, 2006)

*World Serpent Inn?*

World Serpent Inn would make sense.  It was the framing setting for the 1e Planar Adventure book *Tales from the Outer Planes*.  Erik has definitely demonstrated his deft mastery of all things planar.  It would not surprise me if it was a plane-spanning mega-adventure that used the World Serpent Inn as a background setting.

And that is something I would definitely buy!


----------



## Erik Mona (Oct 24, 2006)

The World Serpent Inn, huh? That sure would be interesting. And I'm not saying it won't happen.

But it ain't the Secret Project.

I have no idea when WotC will announce it. Soon, I hope.

--Erik


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2006)

So if we keep asking what the secret project is, and you keep telling us things it is NOT, then eventually, by process of elimination, we will figure it out. Yay!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it an update of AC1: The Shady Dragon Inn?

How about a Blackmoor project featuring the Inn Between the Worlds/Blackmoor Comeback Inn?

Speaking of the World Serpent Inn, I just stumbled across this quote on the Paizo boards:



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> We will be using the World Serpent Inn extensively in the next Campaign Classics issue of Dragon.
> 
> That's not what I was talking about in the editorial, though.
> 
> --Erik




When's the next Campaign Classics supposed to be out? And more importantly, will there be Mystara in it? 

Back to your regularly scheduled Guess Erik's Project thread.


----------



## James Jacobs (Oct 24, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> When's the next Campaign Classics supposed to be out? And more importantly, will there be Mystara in it?
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Guess Erik's Project thread.




Not to be a threadjacker or anything, but fans of Mystara should take note of the upcoming Dungeon #142. Not only does it contain the first Savage Tide adventure to take place on the Isle of Dread, but also has a low-level adventrue that makes for a perfect lead-in for an old classic. Which old classic? Let's just say that the word "Zargon" might be appearing on this issue's cover...


----------



## Jupp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hitchhiker D20

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Restaurant_at_the_End_of_the_Universe

You heard it here first


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 24, 2006)

I stick to my Complete Gnome. It will be a new format - only half as high as other books, but almost twice as wide. And it will be covered with gadgets.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> So if we keep asking what the secret project is, and you keep telling us things it is NOT, then eventually, by process of elimination, we will figure it out. Yay!




Let's start in in:

Is it Slaadi of Limbo?
Is it Inevitables of Mechanus?
Is it the Greyhawk Campaign Setting?
Is it Archons of whatever (l)awful plane they're on?
Is it Eladrins of Arborea?
Is it The Big Bad Book of Fey?
Is it The Prestige Class Compendium?
Is it The Book of Ultimate Balance?
Is it Completer Entertainer?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 24, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Is it an update of AC1: The Shady Dragon Inn?





the worst product TSR EVAR released. i sure hope not.

but at least there is no way anyone could make it worse.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 24, 2006)

grodog said:
			
		

> Hmmm, thanks for the tanalizing reply, Erik.  Any ideas when WotC plans to spill the beans?




aha... The Muppets tie in is coming to fruition.

Gonzo as Jack searching for Chicken that lay golden eggs

Miss Piggy... aka an Orc Princess.. as the Damsel in distress.

The Bed & Breakfast of the Swedish Cloud Giant Chef. 

The giant is about to make Miss Piggy into bacon for his visiting Drow guests. Gonzo spills the beans. They grow into a stalk so the party can infiltrate the Manse and rescue the Porcine Princess


----------



## Odhanan (Oct 24, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lejendary Adventures D20!



I think that's called AD&D 1E !


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 24, 2006)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> So if we keep asking what the secret project is, and you keep telling us things it is NOT, then eventually, by process of elimination, we will figure it out. Yay!




Got a millennium or two? 

*The Real Deep, Dark Secret Project Eric Mona's Been Working On!*

The rebirh of RPGs at Wizards of the Coast!

The long awaited redemption of E. Gary Gygax!

Hear Lorraine Williams wail and nash her teeth!

Wizards of the Coast begin anew with a truly generic system!

The one!

The only!

*Dangerous Journeys
Mythus 2nd Edition!*​
Dictionary rack and book stand sold separately


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> I have no idea when WotC will announce it. Soon, I hope.




cain't wait!


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2006)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Not to be a threadjacker or anything, but fans of Mystara should take note of the upcoming Dungeon #142. Not only does it contain the first Savage Tide adventure to take place on the Isle of Dread, but also has a low-level adventrue that makes for a perfect lead-in for an old classic. Which old classic? Let's just say that the word "Zargon" might be appearing on this issue's cover...




Threadjackers for Zargon unite!


----------



## variant (Oct 25, 2006)

I want Greyhawk Campaign Setting.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Is it an update of AC1: The Shady Dragon Inn?



I so, so, so want WotC to release one of these. Talk about a project tailormade for the new Fantastic Locations series.



			
				James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Not to be a threadjacker or anything, but fans of Mystara should take note of the upcoming Dungeon #142. Not only does it contain the first Savage Tide adventure to take place on the Isle of Dread, but also has a low-level adventrue that makes for a perfect lead-in for an old classic. Which old classic? Let's just say that the word "Zargon" might be appearing on this issue's cover...



Man, the Lost City is such a freaking cool module. I'm so thrilled to see it back in some form in the pages of Dungeon. (No Expedition to the Lost City, then, I guess, but that was always a remote possibility.)



			
				Jupp said:
			
		

> Hitchhiker D20
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Restaurant_at_the_End_of_the_Universe
> 
> You heard it here first



Toon would likely be a better ruleset for that, or True20, but I'll take it in whatever form I can get it.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Oct 25, 2006)

Easy.

Dragonfist! Then we can all be kung fu fighting and rolling dice with expert timing. In fact it'll be a little bit frightening.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Oct 25, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Dangerous Journeys
> Mythus 2nd Edition!*​
> Dictionary rack and book stand sold separately



Don't you mean Dangerous Dimensions?  What is the need to use the DJ name now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2006)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> Dragonfist! Then we can all be kung fu fighting and rolling dice with expert timing. In fact it'll be a little bit frightening.



Green Ronin already has a new version of Dragonfist.


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> How about a Blackmoor project featuring the Inn Between the Worlds/Blackmoor Comeback Inn?




I love that place!  But I love Greyhawk more, and so does Erik.  

I would be odd if WOTC produced Castle Greyhawk, since Gary Gygax and Troll Lords are publicly working on something very similar to the original castle for Castle & Crusades.

So, maybe Expedition to the Barrier Peaks, maybe Expedition to the Yatils (Tsojcanth and Tharizdun), maybe something new in Greyhawk, or maybe something completely unGreyhawk related.  

Big page count and adventure path like, I'm guessing . . .


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 25, 2006)

variant said:
			
		

> I want Greyhawk Campaign Setting.




Who doesn't?


----------



## Ripzerai (Oct 25, 2006)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> I would be odd if WOTC produced Castle Greyhawk, since Gary Gygax and Troll Lords are publicly working on something very similar to the original castle for Castle & Crusades.




It's virtually certain at this point that there will be an _Expedition to Castle Greyhawk_ (they showed the cover at Gen Con, and I can't think of another _Expedition_ module that would have a picture of Castle Greyhawk on the cover except maybe _Expedition to Mordenkainen's new house which is right next to Castle Greyhawk_). I don't think WotC has ever changed its schedule based on what other publishers are doing. Other RPGs are such a tiny fragment of the market that it's barely relevant. WotC's Castle Greyhawk will be the "mainstream," D&D3.5 version that you can find at Barnes & Noble or B. Dalton's. Troll Lords' Castle Zagig will be the niche, Castle & Crusades version that you can mail-order or find at extremly well-stocked specialty stores. If everyone who planned on getting Castle Zagig refuses to buy _Expedition to Castle Greyhawk_, it'll probably barely make a dent in the sales.

I don't have hard numbers to back that up, of course; it's just my impression. But it's true that WotC has released books with the same themes as books that d20 publishers (not that Castle Zagig will be d20) have released before.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 25, 2006)

i could really see him doing EtCG if he was looking at it as the opportunity to correct the "wrongness" that was WG7 Castle Greyhawk.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 25, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i could really see him doing EtCG if he was looking at it as the opportunity to correct the "wrongness" that was WG7 Castle Greyhawk.




Well, while I think Erik could do a good job on Greyhawk material, Gary Gygax himself is working on Castle Zagyg, which is Castle Greyhawk with the serial numbers filed off. So it would suck for WotC to trump Gygax himself on such a project. 

Unless WotC made some kind of deal with Gygax and the Troll Lords.

Not likely, I know, but this thread has had a lot of wishful thinking, so I figured I'd chime in.

EDIT: By the way, I did see the posts above about EtCG. I don't doubt it'll happen, and I don't doubt that WotC's version will outsell Castle Zagyg, but really, I've waited the better part of 30 years for Castle Greyhawk and its dungeons. But it's Gygax's version I've been waiting for, the one that started it all.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 25, 2006)

i really have no idea what he's working on, and i don't have any preponderance to say which one i think it is.  the EtCG just seems the most plausible to me of the ideas i've heard, that's all.


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> WotC's Castle Greyhawk will be the "mainstream," D&D3.5 version that you can find at Barnes & Noble or B. Dalton's. Troll Lords' Castle Zagig will be the niche, Castle & Crusades version that you can mail-order or find at extremly well-stocked specialty stores. If everyone who planned on getting Castle Zagig refuses to buy _Expedition to Castle Greyhawk_, it'll probably barely make a dent in the sales.




I'd buy both, but I'd know Gary's was the real thing, no matter what rules its published for.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 25, 2006)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> I'd buy both, but I'd know Gary's was the real thing, no matter what rules its published for.




Yeah, that's pretty much my reaction to it. 

It just baffles me that WotC hasn't been able to work something out with Gygax when it comes to publishing something like this.


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 25, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The World Serpent Inn, huh? That sure would be interesting. And I'm not saying it won't happen.




*grin*


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 25, 2006)

*As a physical manifestation of evil, even I'm going to call foul on that piece of ...*



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> i could really see him doing EtCG if he was looking at it as the opportunity to correct the "wrongness" that was WG7 Castle Greyhawk.




But just think, with a 3.5 Expedition to WG7, we could finally have Wayne Reynolds draw Fluffy, and maybe even get a mini for Fluffy as well! Wouldn't that be great? *glee*


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The World Serpent Inn, huh? That sure would be interesting. And I'm not saying it won't happen.




Especially since you said it figured prominently in the upcoming Campaign Classics issue of Dragon.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i really have no idea what he's working on, and i don't have any preponderance to say which one i think it is.  the EtCG just seems the most plausible to me of the ideas i've heard, that's all.



I don't know that they're going to publish multiple Expeditions that are essentially super-dungeons. With Expedition to Undermine on the schedule, I'd guess that sucks up the super-dungeon market for a while.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 25, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> But just think, with a 3.5 Expedition to WG7, we could finally have Wayne Reynolds draw Fluffy, and maybe even get a mini for Fluffy as well! Wouldn't that be great? *glee*





Whats a Fluffy? He asks in a noobish kinda voice.  

While I've played for many years I'm not familiar with older modules. Is it like Hagrid's Fluffy in Harry Potter?


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I don't know that they're going to publish multiple Expeditions that are essentially super-dungeons. With Expedition to Undermine on the schedule, I'd guess that sucks up the super-dungeon market for a while.




Unless it is, as I suspect, Year of the Dungeon.   Expedition to... Castle Ravenloft, the Demonweb Pits, Undermountain...no reason they won't do more, eh?


----------



## Maldin (Oct 25, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> But just think, with a 3.5 Expedition to WG7, we could finally have Wayne Reynolds draw Fluffy, and maybe even get a mini for Fluffy as well! Wouldn't that be great? *glee*



Ya! And you can buy your gummy werebear minis from the local corner store. When you kill one, you get to eat the mini. ;-) 

Denis, aka "Maldin"
============================
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Oct 25, 2006)

Driddle said:
			
		

> World of Darkgrey Sunhawk, 4th edition




Dang, and I was hoping for Birthlance Dragonright or Planeloft Ravenscape.  I never get what I want.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 25, 2006)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Don't you mean *Dangerous Dimensions*?  What is the need to use the DJ name now?




Not really. Too much chance of confusing it with Dungeons & Dragons. (Which is why JVC (Remember them?) forced the name change to *Dangerous Dimensions*). Let's compormise and use Col. Pladoh's original name, *Infinite Adventures*.

*Infinite Adventures:
Mythus 2nd Edition*​


----------



## Ripzerai (Oct 25, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Whats a Fluffy? He asks in a noobish kinda voice.




"Fluffy Goes Down the Drain" was an adventure in WG7 Castle Greyhawk. Synopsis: a little girl accidently flushes her puppy down the toilet. It ends up beneath Castle Greyhawk, where Juiblex (who had been subleasing a level of the dungeon) claims it. The PCs have to negotiate with Juiblex to get the puppy back, which he is willing to do in exchange for an invitation to the big dance. Juiblex is the belle of the ball, Fluffy is returned, and everyone is happy.

It is by far the greatest D&D adventure of all time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Unless it is, as I suspect, Year of the Dungeon.   Expedition to... Castle Ravenloft, the Demonweb Pits, Undermountain...no reason they won't do more, eh?



A large portion of Ravenloft focuses on the outside the castle stuff you do to prepare for Strahd. The Demonweb Pits isn't a crawl through the Underdark, it's a plane-hopping adventure. Both are very different from a giant dungeon under/near a city, which will be Undermountain.

Given that WotC doesn't want to publish a Greyhawk campaign setting because it'll potentially cannibalize sales of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting, I can't see how two big megadungeon crawls will be so distinct in the minds of the casual buyer as to not have the exact same problem.

Considering how many classic modules are out there that DON'T fit that paradigm, I think we're much more likely to see the A or G series revisited before Castle Greyhawk.

It may well happen, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Maldin (Oct 26, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> It is by far the greatest D&D adventure of all time.



Right you are, rip! As you've already described, the plot is inspired. The adventure (which has a map consisting of 2 corridors and 2 rooms) is also particularly great because of the new material it contributes to the game. 

New monsters presented include hot mustard jelly, olive and pimento slime, crystal lite ooze (is there a trademark violation there?), and chocolate fudge pudding. 

It also contributes significant new background material on Juiblex himself... including such gems as how "as a boy, Juiblex was teased and taunted by the other young demons who used to laugh and call him names (Scum Face or Barf Breath being the most popular). They never let poor Juiblex join in any demonic games." It also presents a fairly detailed description of Juiblex's talisman ("a small glass jar that once contained catfish bait and now contains his vital essence").

Its not like the normally thorough Ed, James and Erik to mess up like that, but they seem to have accidentally left all of that important canonical material out of the Fiendish Codex I!!! Shameful!!! I'm very disappointed in them. It was highly unprofessional.

Denis, aka "Maldin"
============================
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness... maps, magic, mysteries, mechanics, and more!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe it's _Expedition to Puppets_. Or _Fiendish Codex III: Imagination of Rose Estes_.   

In seriousness, I'm guessing it's either related to Castle Greyhawk, or maybe something that can tie in the fate of Rauxes... and brings in an obscure hero-deity of the Flanaess.


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Whats a Fluffy? He asks in a noobish kinda voice.
> 
> While I've played for many years I'm not familiar with older modules.




All you need to know is, "WG7 bad".  It was the version of Castle Greyhawk that was published as a joke, essentially, after Gygax was forced out of TSR.

Imagine, if you will, Apple Computer in its post-Steve Jobs phase producing a computer called a "Raspberry" that made fart noises everytime you typed, just to make fun of Jobs.  It's about like that.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 26, 2006)

Why all the expeditions to castles? It's not as if those things would move around a lot and you'd have to go find them again all the time.

So, I think this will be Expedition to Castle Greyskull. We have been without Eternia d20 for too long now!



			
				jokamachi said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?




That would be me, I guess.


----------



## glass (Oct 26, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> "Fluffy Goes Down the Drain" was an adventure in WG7 Castle Greyhawk.



IIRC, Fluffy then went on to appear in a number of RPGA adventures/articles in Polyhedron*, and became a sort of unofficial RPGA mascot for a while. Fluffy-NOI-A (for Paranoia) springs to mind.


glass.

(* The real Polyhedron, not the rebadged d20 Gamer. I miss it!)


----------



## diaglo (Oct 26, 2006)

Fluffy was in Dungeon Magazine too.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 26, 2006)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> Well, while I think Erik could do a good job on Greyhawk material, Gary Gygax himself is working on Castle Zagyg, which is Castle Greyhawk with the serial numbers filed off. So it would suck for WotC to trump Gygax himself on such a project.
> 
> Unless WotC made some kind of deal with Gygax and the Troll Lords.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it's not like WoTC said to Monte,  "Sure, go ahead and use Arcana Unearthed, it's a good name." and then didn't come out with Unearthed Arcana shortly after.

And as much as I hate to say it, I'd like to see Castle Greyhawk because that means it'd be done. Gary's writing output isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Imruphel (Oct 26, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> (snip) Gary's writing output isn't what it used to be.




No, it's about the same. Remember T1-4 was overdue by about five years....

Anyway, I hope Erik's project is an update of either the Slave Lords or the Giants, in the latter case, the 2E version by SKR.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 26, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Given that WotC doesn't want to publish a Greyhawk campaign setting because it'll potentially cannibalize sales of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting, I can't see how two big megadungeon crawls will be so distinct in the minds of the casual buyer as to not have the exact same problem.




Well actually I'd purchase anything Greyhawk that WotC would publish.  Since 3.0 (and none since 3.5) has come out I've only purchased 2 Forgotten Realms items and those were discounted 50% off when I did.  But I will admit that I'm not a 'casual buyer' either.

I plan of buying all of Castle Zagyg and if WotC would publish EtCG I'd buy that too.


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> Well actually I'd purchase anything Greyhawk that WotC would publish.




Nod.  Pretty much true for me too.  A good module easily ported to Greyhawk would be fine too.  Anything by Erik is going to get me to at least read the back of it.



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> I plan of buying all of Castle Zagyg and if WotC would publish EtCG I'd buy that too.




Ditto.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2006)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> Well actually I'd purchase anything Greyhawk that WotC would publish.



Sure, and there were people buying Mystara, Birthright, Dark Sun, Planescape, Ravenloft, Jakandor, Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance, Greyhawk and Spelljammer stuff under TSR. But WotC's strong belief is that properties that overlap in their appeal cannibalize sales of competing products and they'd rather go in dramatically different directions with lines for the most part -- there are probably people buying both Forgotten Realms and Eberron stuff, but many more buy one or the other.

If there is an Expedition to Castle Greyhawk adventure, I'm going to guess the developer's mandate is to make it a very different sort of product than Expedition to Undermountain.


----------



## grodog (Oct 28, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If there is an Expedition to Castle Greyhawk adventure, I'm going to guess the developer's mandate is to make it a very different sort of product than Expedition to Undermountain.




Let's hope so.  To make that distinction consciously would requite a lot more Greyhawk-savvy than WotC has shown over the past several years....


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 29, 2006)

I am gettin really annoyed with checking this thread and finding no answers.

*FESS UP ALREADY!​*


----------



## Nifft (Oct 29, 2006)

Isn't it obvious?

*Book of Erotic Fantasy 2: Girls of the Abyss Gone Wild!*

 -- N


----------



## James Heard (Oct 29, 2006)

Return to Hommlet, with the most abused Greyhawk inn of all time, The Welcome Wench.

Hey, Temple or no temple, I'd buy it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 29, 2006)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> *Book of Erotic Fantasy 2: Girls of the Abyss Gone Wild!*
> 
> -- N




Dammit, first Anthony Valar steals my idea, and now Erik!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## freebfrost (Oct 30, 2006)

Judging from the posts in this thread, there is obviously a great demand amongst gamers for old campaign settings.

However, there is also a great division about which campaign setting WotC should revisit.

Therefore, I suggest that they are going to revisit them all, and Erik's secret project is a mega-campaign setting that revisits all of the old classic D&D settings in one product.

That way, you will satisfy everyone to some extent, and introduce a number of new worlds to the newer players.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 30, 2006)

Based on the video (and assuming Erik is the author), it seems like it has to be Castle Greyhawk related. Now whether it is a full fledged Greyhawk campaign setting, dungeon dive, or something in between remains to be seen.


----------



## OptimusSecondary (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm surprised no one knows this yet...Well, allow me:

This winter...WOTC...plans to announce...the grand arrival...of their very own...new campaign module...splatbook complete setting...featuring d&d...from the brilliant mind...of Christopher Guest. Turns out they're going to completely skip 4.0 and 5.0 and go straight to 6.0.1 which is, in actuallity, nothing but a mockumentary about the smoke and flash the industry uses to spark interest in its products. Ricky Gervais is Eleminster, and he fights Fluffy (the Rock) and Fizban (Erik Mona) to the death, using nothing but Cadberry eggs. 

It is only available on dvd region 4, or on laserdisk. Get it while its hot.


----------



## Erik Mona (Oct 30, 2006)

OptimusSecondary said:
			
		

> Ricky Gervais is Eleminster, and he fights Fluffy (the Rock) and Fizban (Erik Mona) to the death, using nothing but Cadberry eggs.




I could kick the Rock's ass.

Not so sure about Ricky Gervais...

--Erik


----------



## OptimusSecondary (Oct 30, 2006)

Lets get a rumor started that Tom Hanks will be producing Monsters & Mazes II starring Ricky Gervais and Eric Mona. Maybe it'll get back to Hanks and he'll think its such a great idea he'll actually make it. I think it should feature a fist fight between Gygax and Stan Lee. Who's with me?

(Oh, sorry...I think I'm getting a little off topic.)


----------



## glass (Oct 30, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Fluffy was in Dungeon Magazine too.



I didn't know that, but I'm not surprised. Funny how one little dog can spread so far, especially goven how unpopular his beginnings.


glass.


----------



## Ranes (Oct 30, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> Funny how one little dog can spread so far...




It depends on how high up you are when you let go.


----------



## Numion (Oct 30, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> I could kick the Rock's ass.




To be exact you could probably land one kick on his ass. After that, all bets are off


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 30, 2006)

Numion said:
			
		

> To be exact you could probably land one kick on his ass. After that, all bets are off



What do you mean?  The Rock's a candy ass ACTOR now.  The only thing that you can smell from The Rock now is the cheese from his movies.  Erik Mona could smack the lips right off The Rock.

And that's the bottom line, 'cause Herobizkit said so.

By the by, I'd never heard of the mad adventures of Fluffy and Jubilex until I read this thread this morning, and I nearly crapped my pants.  I must own this adventure.


----------



## Maldin (Oct 30, 2006)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> By the by, I'd never heard of the mad adventures of Fluffy and Jubilex until I read this thread this morning, and I nearly crapped my pants.  I must own this adventure.



And that eloquently summarizes why the universally despised WG7 Castle Greyhawk module is nonetheless still very popular and fetches reasonably high prices at auction, while the classics can be bought for a song.

Denis, aka "Maldin"
=============================
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 30, 2006)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Judging from the posts in this thread, there is obviously a great demand amongst gamers for old campaign settings.
> 
> However, there is also a great division about which campaign setting WotC should revisit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, players loved that with Die, Vecna, Die!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 30, 2006)

Numion said:
			
		

> To be exact you could probably land one kick on his ass. After that, all bets are off




Don't you mean bits? Those he'd rip off poor Eric I mean.   



			
				Herobizkit said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  The Rock's a candy ass ACTOR now.




Yeah, you're right. That Lee guy went all soft and squishy, after he started appearing on the screen, too. Hardly ever punched through concrete walls at all. Actors lose at least 10 points of their strength score.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 31, 2006)

not Chuck Norris, though.


----------



## ruleslawyer (Oct 31, 2006)

Maldin said:
			
		

> And that eloquently summarizes why the universally despised WG7 Castle Greyhawk module is nonetheless still very popular and fetches reasonably high prices at auction, while the classics can be bought for a song.



"Universally despised" and "popular" are reasonably antonymic, no?

That said, I *love* WG7. It's clearly NOT for actual play (unless you've got some WHACKED-out players), but more for reading a la OotS, Dragonmirth or other such things. Basically an extended April Fool's Dragon magazine issue. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 31, 2006)

ruleslawyer said:
			
		

> "Universally despised" and "popular" are reasonably antonymic, no?
> 
> That said, I *love* WG7. It's clearly NOT for actual play (unless you've got some WHACKED-out players), but more for reading a la OotS, Dragonmirth or other such things. Basically an extended April Fool's Dragon magazine issue. I see nothing wrong with that.




I guess that's a way to rationalize it. I was gaming during that time period, and I remember that Castle Greyhawk was a dungeon a lot of people were waiting for, and had been since Gygax first started making reference to it. It was much like the wait for the sequel to Village of Hommlet. So when this joke Castle Greyhawk appeared, it caused frustration. Where was the legendary dungeon we'd been waiting for for so long? Had this module been called anything _but_ Castle Greyhawk, a lot of us old grognards might have a much more positive memory of it.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 31, 2006)

Maldin said:
			
		

> Ya! And you can buy your gummy werebear minis from the local corner store. When you kill one, you get to eat the mini. ;-)
> 
> Denis, aka "Maldin"
> ============================
> Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com





i still have several packs of gummy monsters from 1983.

diaglo "i bought everything with the D&D logo on it" Ooi


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 31, 2006)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> I guess that's a way to rationalize it. I was gaming during that time period, and I remember that Castle Greyhawk was a dungeon a lot of people were waiting for, and had been since Gygax first started making reference to it. It was much like the wait for the sequel to Village of Hommlet. So when this joke Castle Greyhawk appeared, it caused frustration. Where was the legendary dungeon we'd been waiting for for so long? Had this module been called anything _but_ Castle Greyhawk, a lot of us old grognards might have a much more positive memory of it.



If anything, I think the Col. sugar-coats the matter. If the World Wide Web had existed back then, the flames against TSR would still be going on today. We were FURIOUS.


----------



## BlackMoria (Oct 31, 2006)

> If anything, I think the Col. sugar-coats the matter. If the World Wide Web had existed back then, the flames against TSR would still be going on today. We were FURIOUS.




You bet!  I still have a barrel of tar and a mattress of chicken feathers and a rusty old length of railroad rail sit sitting in my garage for the 'tar and feather' party that was planned for those guilty....


----------



## grodog (Nov 20, 2006)

Any further word on this?  I've been out of the loop for the past few weeks....


----------



## sad_genius (Nov 20, 2006)

Not as far as I *BUMP* know ... Over on Paizo I believe Erik suggested it may be 10 months or so before we officially know, barring a accidental leak a la Undermountain.


----------



## Ghendar (Nov 20, 2006)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> Not as far as I *BUMP* know ... Over on Paizo I believe Erik suggested it may be 10 months or so before we officially know, barring a *accidental leak a la Undermountain.*





Excuse me? Elaboration please.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Nov 20, 2006)

Ghendar said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Elaboration please.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/078694157X/


----------



## grodog (Nov 21, 2006)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> Not as far as I *BUMP* know ... Over on Paizo I believe Erik suggested it may be 10 months or so before we officially know, barring a accidental leak a la Undermountain.




Sigh. Thanks, sad_genius.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

i can wait... but i don't want to.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2006)

So can I but I'd like to point that Undermountain is being written by Eric BOYD!, not Erik Mona.  (Notice firstly Erik's name is spelt with a k at the end for starters.)

But in any case Exploration of Undermountain = much FR goodness!


----------



## Wycen (Nov 21, 2006)

You know, I met Erik at the Kill Dr. Lucky tournament at Gencon Socal this last weekend and I completely forgot to mention "I hope your secret project is revealed soon", though of course, I was really hoping he'd slip up and reveal something.

Oh well.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2006)

Wycen,

Next time write yourself notes about questions you should ask famous RPG designers. Saves you from forgetting and thus getting beat up.


----------



## Wycen (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Jennifer Clarke Wilkes, I couldn't even pluck a book name out of my head and she ran demo's all weekend.


----------



## sad_genius (Nov 21, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> So can I but I'd like to point that Undermountain is being written by Eric BOYD!, not Erik Mona.  (Notice firstly Erik's name is spelt with a k at the end for starters.)
> 
> But in any case Exploration of Undermountain = much FR goodness!




Oh, I know, the link was that most people think that Eri*k*'s project will be in the "Expedition To (x)" series, and that a big classic dungeon had been leaked already, fuelling speculation that the Mona Project (TM) could be something along the same lines.


----------



## sad_genius (Nov 21, 2006)

grodog said:
			
		

> Sigh. Thanks, sad_genius.




Which reminds me - on the tidbits front, Erik also mentioned that someones comment about "mirror universe Greyhawk" in the Star Trek sense would seem ironic in those 10 months time; in the spirit of wild speculation, that makes me think either:

a) Land Beyond the Magic Mirror

or

b) More fuel for the Castle Greyhawk flame, afforementioned Land Beyond the Magic Mirror being inside and all. Maybe Erik has put down the first official location for the mirror?


----------



## Sulimo (Nov 21, 2006)

Maldin said:
			
		

> And that eloquently summarizes why the universally despised WG7 Castle Greyhawk module is nonetheless still very popular and fetches reasonably high prices at auction, while the classics can be bought for a song.




Well I liked it.   

Well...I found it very entertaining to read. I never actually played any of the adventures.

How can anyone not like Bugsbear Bunny?


----------



## Nikosandros (Nov 21, 2006)

amaril said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/078694157X/



Is that a leak? I believe that we know all D&D products coming out in 2007 until July. It's always the case that they are listed on Amazon much sooner than they appear in WotC catalog.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 21, 2006)

ruleslawyer said:
			
		

> That said, I *love* WG7. It's clearly NOT for actual play (unless you've got some WHACKED-out players)




I ran parts of it. Of course, I ran some of the wackier things from Dragon Magazine's April Fools issues too. A good time was had by all.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 21, 2006)

Hrm. Given all the stuff Paizo's doing for Greyhawk right now with the fitting the new adventure paths together with the old one, I wonder if they really haven't secured the rights to an "alternate Greyhawk." You know, you'd have the "Core Setting" and "Paizo Presents: Greyhawk Adventures" or something like that? That extra bump for pushing the core setting can't do anything to hurt the popularity of the stuff in the generic WOTC books, after all.

Ah, but maybe I dream. Again.


----------



## qstor (Nov 21, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hrm. Given all the stuff Paizo's doing for Greyhawk right now with the fitting the new adventure paths together with the old one, I wonder if they really haven't secured the rights to an "alternate Greyhawk."




I seriously doubt it. WOTC has shown they aren't interested in doing anymore Greyhawk stuff beyond the LGG and even the Living Greyhawk Journal has gotten the axe.

Mike


----------



## James Heard (Nov 21, 2006)

qstor said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it. WOTC has shown they aren't interested in doing anymore Greyhawk stuff beyond the LGG and even the Living Greyhawk Journal has gotten the axe.
> 
> Mike



Which is what gets me wondering about them passing along a license to Paizo for Greyhawk.


----------



## drscott46 (Nov 21, 2006)

> AC1 Shady Dragon Inn






			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> the worst product TSR EVAR released. i sure hope not.
> 
> but at least there is no way anyone could make it worse.




Surely you jest!  I had AC1, and it was actually pretty useful.  Compared to something like this, at least, which was just a bunch of lists of numbers and was in like two colors.


----------



## haakon1 (Nov 21, 2006)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> Which reminds me - on the tidbits front, Erik also mentioned that someones comment about "mirror universe Greyhawk" in the Star Trek sense would seem ironic in those 10 months timer




Mirror universe Star Trek reminds me of imperialism -- the Imperial Starship Enterprise and so on.  I know someone who wore a sweatshirt with the ISS Enterprise logo (sword through the Earth) as a subtle protest of foreign policy . . . 

Anyhow, that makes me think something like a revisit of the Empire of Iuz (been there, done that) or perhaps the Great Kingdom recovers its imperial grandeur and goes on the march?  Perhaps colonization Hepmonaland?


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bring back the Orcs of Thar... and all those goodly Gazetteers.  Seriously, they were some of the best setting material ever written, IMO.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

Gazeteers were better for Ravenloft.   

Sad,

Just because Eric Boyd writes a Realms dungeon adventure doesn't mean Erik Mona will do the same.   But whatever.


----------



## grodog (Nov 22, 2006)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> Which reminds me - on the tidbits front, Erik also mentioned that someones comment about "mirror universe Greyhawk" in the Star Trek sense would seem ironic in those 10 months time; in the spirit of wild speculation, that makes me think either:
> 
> a) Land Beyond the Magic Mirror
> or
> b) More fuel for the Castle Greyhawk flame, afforementioned Land Beyond the Magic Mirror being inside and all. Maybe Erik has put down the first official location for the mirror?




Interesting, and thanks again.  I'll toss that tidbit into the pile of smoldering speculations that fire my Greyhawk dreams most evenings


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 22, 2006)

Now, I may have mentioned this a while back, but I'll mention it again... isn't the "core" D&D assumed to be Greyhawk, given the list of core deities?


----------



## BOZ (Nov 22, 2006)

that's been a subject of debate for some time...


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 22, 2006)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> Now, I may have mentioned this a while back, but I'll mention it again... isn't the "core" D&D assumed to be Greyhawk, given the list of core deities?



Yes and no. More correctly Greyhawk has been looted for a tiny selection of names, and that's about all. That's hardly the sum of a setting.


----------



## Set (Nov 22, 2006)

> Now, I may have mentioned this a while back, but I'll mention it again... isn't the "core" D&D assumed to be Greyhawk, given the list of core deities?




To an extent, but note that they are more than willing to edit information about said core dieties to make them more 'generic' or 'accessible.'

Heironyus, for instance, has a size-changing battleaxe, which is his holy weapon, and the favored weapon of his clergy, who recognize each other by sayings like, "May the axe grow great."

But in core, his favored weapon was changed to the much more popular longsword.


----------



## Critic of the Dawn (Nov 22, 2006)

WG7 is a brilliant, brilliant module!  So brilliant that after yearning to run it for my players for well over a decade, I finally started just over a year ago.  I've painstakingly (read: poorly) updated it to 3.5 rules as I go along, tacked a bit of extra on to the module's overarching metaplot, and quickly come to the conclusion that AD&D 1st Edition doesn't convert easily to 3.5.

So far my party has survived the first four dungeon levels, and are just beginning to investigate Dungeon Level 5: The Name of the Game, and survived The Great Mentu's machinations as well as the worst that the Levitraitors could throw at them.  Unfortunately, The Incredible Bulk pulverised the party's main fighter with a nasty crit a few sessions back, and the party has been on an extended side quest to gain a scroll of Raise Dead.

I'm staying as faithful as possible to the original in the creatures the party meets, and as such I forsee a TPK in the very near future.  Iron Golems, Mariliths, and groups of 8 high level wizards are apparently not as easy for a 9-10 level party to defeat as they were in the old days.  

As much fun as I've had with this module, when a TPK finally, inevitably does arrive, I think I'm moving on to Shackled City.  Converting from 1st Edition to 3.5 just takes too long for my taste, and WG7 is almost as funny just reading excerpts to your friends as it is to play it.  Besides.  Some comic relief is always fun, but after over a year something more serious sounds like a nice change of pace.

Eric "Critic of the Dawn"


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

*Yaaahoooo!*

Look what I just uncovered at WotC's website!!!

*Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk* 
*D&D Adventure* 
_Jason Bulmahn, James Jacobs, Erik Mona_ 

A Dungeons & Dragons super-adventure for characters of levels 8–13

_Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk_ is a 224-page *D&D* super-adventure that revisits Castle Greyhawk and the classic dungeon beneath. This adventure is usable as a mini-campaign on its own, a story arc in a Dungeon Master’s regular campaign, or as a series of small side adventures with a big payoff. Like other adventures in the “Expedition” series, this product takes a classic *Dungeons & Dragons* location, updates it for *D&D v.3.5*, and incorporates many new twists and surprises. This adventure also includes useful source material for the players and a combat encounter format designed to make the DM’s job easier.







*Item Code* 109257200 
*Release Date* August 2007 
*Format* Hardcover 
*Page Count* 224 
*ISBN* 978-0-7869-4358-6 
*Price* $34.95; C$46.95


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

There's other new listings on the product page, as well, which I'm going to list in another thread.


----------



## coyote6 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's the link, FWIW.


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 22, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Look what I just uncovered at WotC's website!!!




Huzzah!

Curious as to what the 3.5 treatment will bring...hopefully better maps!


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, well, well, would you look at that.

--Erik


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Well, well, well, would you look at that.
> 
> --Erik





Ahhh.. finally, this cat is out of the bag. I don't know about Erik and James, but keeping the secret on this one was slowly killing me. Phew.

Jason Bulmahn
Co-Author of Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## sad_genius (Nov 22, 2006)

So does this mean that Ruins of Greyhawk is not only the Mona secret-squirrel, but the Jacobs one as well?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Well, well, well, would you look at that.
> 
> --Erik



I'm really looking forward to that module, even moreso than the Castle Ravenloft one, which I still haven't purchased.

KF72


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 22, 2006)

Is this already the secret project? Quite cool, though it wasn't THAT secret any more...

And a friendly word of warning:

Ahould someone dare to write Castle Greyhawk_ into the Realms_, I'll personally lead the mob with torches and pitchforks...

Seriously, can you already disclose if the adventure will

a) include information on the City of Greyhawk?

b) be set in a *generic* environment with suggestions of how to be made part of the other 3e settings? (For me personally, this would be the main point to buy or not to buy the book.)

c) be a comedy approach like the classic TSR module or be a more or less epic adventure?

 In any case, good luck with this project!

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Yalius (Nov 22, 2006)

Huh. If that's Mordenkainen on the front, what is he doing, plotting against Flash Gordon or something?


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 22, 2006)

The extremely generic product description leaves me little room to discuss details without violating my NDA, but I think I can safely confirm that a significant section of the adventure takes place in the City of Greyhawk. Provided you are willing to 'port the Free City into your campaign, you could pretty easily run it in any campaign setting, but come on. It is written to be used in Greyhawk or as a stand-alone, primarily. I certainly didn't spend a lot of time thinking about how to plug it into Eberron or wherever.

And while there are some humorous elements to go along with Zagig's madness, it is not a joke module, and we did not bother to consult the joke version of Castle Greyhawk when researching the book.

We did include several elements from "Greyhawk Ruins," but that is a deeply imperfect adventure, and we certainly didn't follow it slavishly.

--Erik


----------



## MerricB (Nov 22, 2006)

You must be joking... 

Oh boy. Erik, Jason, James: Congratulations!

I can't wait.

Cheers!


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The extremely generic product description leaves me little room to discuss details without violating my NDA, but I think I can safely confirm that a significant section of the adventure takes place in the City of Greyhawk. Provided you are willing to 'port the Free City into your campaign, you could pretty easily run it in any campaign setting, but come on. It is written to be used in Greyhawk or as a stand-alone, primarily. I certainly didn't spend a lot of time thinking about how to plug it into Eberron or wherever.
> 
> And while there are some humorous elements to go along with Zagig's madness, it is not a joke module, and we did not bother to consult the joke version of Castle Greyhawk when researching the book.
> 
> ...



Sounds great - you must have had a ball doing this one .

Does your NDA allow you to confirm that it details the ruins in their entirety (with room for expansion by the DM, of course)?  Or is it just going to be a treatment of some parts of the ruins, with the rest left undetailed?  Of course most folks would prefer the former, more thorough treatment (the 2e Undermountain was somewhat unsatisfying, for example, due to its relative lack of fully fleshed-out areas).  But I can imagine that you simply might not have enough room to cover the dungeons completely...


----------



## James Jacobs (Nov 22, 2006)

Finally! I no longer have to worry about accidentally mentioning something and letting the cat out of the bag on this thing... whew! As Erik and Jason said/inferred, the NDA is still more or less in effect. We can't say much more about it, but I can say that it was a project near to all of our hearts. There's a lot that fans of Greyhawk will find familiar in this one, and a fair amount that's new. And now I better stop writing before I say too much...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The extremely generic product description leaves me little room to discuss details without violating my NDA, but I think I can safely confirm that a significant section of the adventure takes place in the City of Greyhawk. Provided you are willing to 'port the Free City into your campaign, you could pretty easily run it in any campaign setting, but come on. It is written to be used in Greyhawk or as a stand-alone, primarily. I certainly didn't spend a lot of time thinking about how to plug it into Eberron or wherever.
> 
> And while there are some humorous elements to go along with Zagig's madness, it is not a joke module, and we did not bother to consult the joke version of Castle Greyhawk when researching the book.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the quick reply, Erik. Given the splendid work your team continues to produce for the Paizo mags, I am pretty sure the upcoming adventure will meet a favourable audience.  

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Felon (Nov 22, 2006)

So, since we have nothing else to talk about right now, what was "deeply imperfect" about Ruins of Greyhawk? My recollections are minimal.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 22, 2006)

The secret is no secret anymore... and I love it... I wonder what other classic modules will be revisited in the "Expedition to ..." series - but Greyhawk is certainly a nice thing.


----------



## glass (Nov 22, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> So, since we have nothing else to talk about right now, what was "deeply imperfect" about Ruins of Greyhawk? My recollections are minimal.



I was wondering that also. My recollections are probably even more minimal, given that I am I have never read it. 


glass.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 22, 2006)

Knightfall1972 wins the thread!!!!!!!!!

Great find!


----------



## Razz (Nov 22, 2006)

Bah, another adventure.

2008, please be less adventure-friendly and more equal with adventure/splatbook ratio...


----------



## Psion (Nov 22, 2006)

drscott46 said:
			
		

> Surely you jest!  I had AC1, and it was actually pretty useful.  Compared to something like this, at least, which was just a bunch of lists of numbers and was in like two colors.




I liked shady dragon, too. We mainly used it for the map (mine's looking a bit worn nowadays). It made for a great generic adventurer's in. The characters were colorful, but stats useless to me as I didn't play "Basic" D&D after I discovered AD&D (which was about a month after I started playing.)

Re: The hot topic. I liked the much maligned Greyhawk Ruins. I did not like the silly Castle Greyhawk. I hope for more information.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Nov 22, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Look what I just uncovered at WotC's website!!!
> 
> *Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk*
> *D&D Adventure*
> ...




For me? BEST. D&D. NEWS. EVER.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Razz said:
			
		

> 2008, please be less adventure-friendly and more equal with adventure/splatbook ratio...




From my game group: 2008 please NOT. I never thought I'd hear myself say this but we have plenty of splatbooks. Let's have some adventures to help us USE the rules in the books we already have!   

P.S., this adventure is great news guys! Congrats!

-DM Jeff


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 22, 2006)

So, we are going to finally get a definitive, complete, published list of the deities imprisoned by Zagyg? Are there going to be any cameo appearances by any Greyhawk artifacts? Will this include *all* levels of the castle ruins and dungeon?


----------



## drscott46 (Nov 22, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> I liked shady dragon, too. We mainly used it for the map (mine's looking a bit worn nowadays). It made for a great generic adventurer's in. The characters were colorful, but stats useless to me as I didn't play "Basic" D&D after I discovered AD&D (which was about a month after I started playing.)
> 
> Re: The hot topic. I liked the much maligned Greyhawk Ruins. I did not like the silly Castle Greyhawk. I hope for more information.




I figured it was some sort of inside joke by Diaglo.  Either that or his real name is Carl Smith.

But, yeah, AC1 had over a hundred pregen characters, thumbnail backgrounds, sketches, etc.  Plus the foldout inn map was nice for the time.  It was a clear improvement on similar products that preceded it.

I've got to read through the old Castle Greyhawk.  Who knew you could turn an RPG product into a personal smear?  Plus my only exposure to Fluffy came in one of the early Dungeon magazines (#4, I think).


----------



## Shadeydm (Nov 22, 2006)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> For me? BEST. D&D. NEWS. EVER.




I am very excited to see my all time favorite setting getting some long over due love!!


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 22, 2006)

No. Yes. No.

I'll leave it to you to figure out which post I'm specifically referring to.

"Greyhawk Ruins" is much, much better than the joke "Castle Greyhawk." When I call it "deeply imperfect" I don't mean to suggest that it is awful, but parts of it definitely approach awful. Basically, in trying to cover 20+ dungeon levels in one product, the whole thing comes off like an outline rather than an actual adventure. The map lacks a grid and often fails to match the text. Most of the encounters are rather pedestrian (of the "this room contains 8 orogs. They fight when the door is opened" variety). The Greyhawk connections are tenuous, and often don't make a lot of sense in light of parallel setting development. Whole articles have been posted to the internet to explain what the heck the wizards in the Ring of Five are doing, and most of them involve swapping out two or three members to better fit continuity. No effort whatsoever is given to explaining the group within the context of the module, however. There are _way_ too many orogs, ogrons, and super-orcs running about. Zagyg is, in many places, treated as little more than a clown.

Other than that, it's a good module. 

--Erik


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 22, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> And a friendly word of warning:
> 
> Ahould someone dare to write Castle Greyhawk_ into the Realms_, I'll personally lead the mob with torches and pitchforks...



LOL! Interestingly enough, that's exactly what I plan to do when I purchase this book...


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 22, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> LOL! Interestingly enough, that's exactly what I plan to do when I purchase this book...




I'm going to put it in my Diomin campaign....


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> No. Yes. No.
> 
> I'll leave it to you to figure out which post I'm specifically referring to.



Ooh, me, me, me!

_Does your NDA allow you to confirm that it details the ruins in their entirety (with room for expansion by the DM, of course)?_ 
*No.*

_Or is it just going to be a treatment of some parts of the ruins, with the rest left undetailed?_
*Yes.*

_Of course most folks would prefer the former, more thorough treatment (the 2e Undermountain was somewhat unsatisfying, for example, due to its relative lack of fully fleshed-out areas). But I can imagine that you simply might not have enough room to cover the dungeons completely..._
*No.*

See?  It is beyond doubt.  Who could claim otherwise?



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> "Greyhawk Ruins" is much, much better than the joke "Castle Greyhawk." When I call it "deeply imperfect" I don't mean to suggest that it is awful, but parts of it definitely approach awful. Basically, in trying to cover 20+ dungeon levels in one product, the whole thing comes off like an outline rather than an actual adventure. The map lacks a grid and often fails to match the text. Most of the encounters are rather pedestrian (of the "this room contains 8 orogs. They fight when the door is opened" variety). The Greyhawk connections are tenuous, and often don't make a lot of sense in light of parallel setting development. Whole articles have been posted to the internet to explain what the heck the wizards in the Ring of Five are doing, and most of them involve swapping out two or three members to better fit continuity. No effort whatsoever is given to explaining the group within the context of the module, however. There are _way_ too many orogs, ogrons, and super-orcs running about. Zagyg is, in many places, treated as little more than a clown.



Plus it has Farcluun sitting around in the lower levels.  Farcluun, who, last I checked, is supposed to be a defiler dragon from Dark Sun.  Apparently he also moonlights on Oerth as a venerable red.  I blame Tim Brown ...



> Other than that, it's a good module.
> 
> --Erik



It certainly has its moments.  The giant brontosaurus that you could get inside and explore was one of my favourites.  You included that, right?


----------



## Shadeydm (Nov 22, 2006)

So Erik,

What juicy tidbits can you toss to us rabid Greyhawk fans now that the proverbial cat is out of the bag??


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 22, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Zagyg is, in many places, treated as little more than a clown.




The clown was actually, according to the designers, supposed to be Fraz-Urb'luu, or at least the stain his evil left on that dungeon level. In clown form. Blame Zagyg for that.


----------



## Nikosandros (Nov 22, 2006)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I can't wait.



Me neither... awesome news!    (Even if rather expected)


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to admit it was really tough, resisting the urge to drop one poppinfarsh mention in there somewhere, but in the end common sense won the day.

In the end, I think I might of had to hurt myself if I had done that.

I think of the three of us, I used Greyhawk ruins more than James and Erik, primarily because my parts were just more usable. A lot of the maps and encounters in that product are rather dull. It seemed that the cartographer and writer were more enthusiastic at different points. The cartographer drew better maps for the beginning of the product, whereas the writer had more interesting ideas for the end. It made for some tricky decisions at some points.. lots of meeting at the local burger joint over lunch.

Jason Bulmahn
Tired Co-Author


----------



## Lidgar (Nov 22, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> I have to admit it was really tough, resisting the urge to drop one poppinfarsh mention in there somewhere, but in the end common sense won the day.
> 
> In the end, I think I might of had to hurt myself if I had done that.
> 
> ...




So the original had three towers: Power, War, and Zagig. Does the revised also have 3? And if so, were each of you responsible for a tower? I'm sure you can't answer yet, but the above post seems to hint at it...


----------



## James Jacobs (Nov 22, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> The clown was actually, according to the designers, supposed to be Fraz-Urb'luu, or at least the stain his evil left on that dungeon level. In clown form. Blame Zagyg for that.




Yeah... it's fair to say that the Fraz-Urb'luu sections in the adventrue don't use the clown form as reference for a starting point.

Also frustrating about "Greyhawk Ruins": the most iconic and interesting part of the dungeon (the room where the deities were trapped) is basically an empty room where you fight some umber hulks. Bleh.

That said, I probably used elements of that adventure more than any other 2nd Edition adventure—it was great fun being able to go back and explore it again. We made a conscious effort to retain as much established lore and canon about the site as possible, filling in the gaps with new stuff as needed. But yeah... part of my section was one of the ones with the less interestin maps, so while fans of "Greyhawk Ruins" will see plenty of familiar architecture in the adventure, most of that stuff happens in other areas from mine.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Nov 22, 2006)

Well guess what just went to the #1 slot on my "Must Buy" List and will remain there till August 2007.  Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!  Just by the authors listed I know this will be a great Greyhawk product.  Something that we have been waiting years for.  This is the best D&D news I've heard in a long time.

While writing this one of my group members, another Greyhawker, called me and I told him about this.  He was surprised at the lead time but he said he'd be buying a copy too.


----------



## Pants (Nov 22, 2006)

This is awesome news. The Expedition series is looking to be fantastic. 

Now, if only we could get a Greyhawk Campaign Setting book...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a feeling that this is an Eric to Erik dialogue



			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> So, we are going to finally get a definitive, complete, published list of the deities imprisoned by Zagyg?





			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> No.





			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Are there going to be any cameo appearances by any Greyhawk artifacts?





			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Yes.





			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Will this include *all* levels of the castle ruins and dungeon?





			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> No.




I guess they are not writing a _Worlds Largest Dungeon/Ptolus_ style edition


----------



## Pants (Nov 22, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I guess they are not writing a _Worlds Largest Dungeon/Ptolus_ style edition



It's only 224 pages and it covers levels 8 to 13 so I'd say that is a big negatory.


----------



## haakon1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Set said:
			
		

> To an extent, but note that they are more than willing to edit information about said core dieties to make them more 'generic' or 'accessible.'
> 
> Heironyus, for instance, has a size-changing battleaxe, which is his holy weapon, and the favored weapon of his clergy, who recognize each other by sayings like, "May the axe grow great."
> 
> But in core, his favored weapon was changed to the much more popular longsword.




Nod, and St. Cuthbert went from LG to LN.


----------



## haakon1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to that module, even moreso than the Castle Ravenloft one, which I still haven't purchased.




I know.  But ECR is in your LGS now, but ERGH is not out until late August 2007.  But me wants it now!


----------



## haakon1 (Nov 22, 2006)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> From my game group: 2008 please NOT. I never thought I'd hear myself say this but we have plenty of splatbooks. Let's have some adventures to help us USE the rules in the books we already have!
> 
> P.S., this adventure is great news guys! Congrats!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Roger roger, Jeff.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 22, 2006)

Will it have room for expansion? I mean, will it be easy to add new levels (or old levels)? Will the dungeon's plots be pretty much used up by the time the PCs get to the end of the hardcover adventure?


----------



## grodog (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info and details, guys.  I'll hold off on questions, since you probably won't be able to answer them anyway (like _will it include demi-planes---EX1, EX2, WG6, and more?_  ).


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Nov 22, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Will it have room for expansion? I mean, will it be easy to add new levels (or old levels)? Will the dungeon's plots be pretty much used up by the time the PCs get to the end of the hardcover adventure?




As with really any adventure, and especially one of this scope, there will certainly be room for plenty of expansion.

Jason Bulmahn
Co-Author of EttRoGH


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 22, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> As with really any adventure, and especially one of this scope, there will certainly be room for plenty of expansion.
> 
> Jason Bulmahn
> Co-Author of EttRoGH




Yay. Simply 'yay.' 

At the rate the titles are expanding in size, Paizo's staff will have more letters behind their names than Nobel Prize winners!


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 22, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Will it have room for expansion? I mean, will it be easy to add new levels (or old levels)? Will the dungeon's plots be pretty much used up by the time the PCs get to the end of the hardcover adventure?




This one is safe to answer. As we turned it in to WotC, it is simplicity itself to add additional levels. I'm hoping (and expecting) that hasn't changed. There is _no_ way to use up all of the dungeon's plots in the space allotted. In fact, I think Castle Greyhawk is best left "unfinished" for all time, so that it is infinitely expandable.

--Erik


----------



## Swordsage (Nov 22, 2006)

"Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk" - what a ponderous title for what sounds like a great offering. I suppose next on the agenda is "In Search of the Descent into the Depths" or maybe "Against the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth". There is such a thing as too much nostalgia.

The Swordsage


----------



## James Jacobs (Nov 22, 2006)

grodog said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the info and details, guys.  I'll hold off on questions, since you probably won't be able to answer them anyway (like _will it include demi-planes---EX1, EX2, WG6, and more?_  ).




Mmmm... demiplanes...


----------



## Felon (Nov 23, 2006)

Swordsage said:
			
		

> "Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk" - what a ponderous title for what sounds like a great offering. I suppose next on the agenda is "In Search of the Descent into the Depths" or maybe "Against the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth". There is such a thing as too much nostalgia.




Note the "Expedition to the..." is in small print. Sort of like a subtitle in reverse ("pretitle"?), and its purpose is to place within the context of a series of books with a similar format, starting with Expedition to Castle Ravenloft, which many refer to simply as "Castle Ravenloft".


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 23, 2006)

drscott46 said:
			
		

> Surely you jest!  I had AC1, and it was actually pretty useful.  Compared to something like this, at least, which was just a bunch of lists of numbers and was in like two colors.



The NPCs in the back of the 1E Rogues Gallery not only are incredibly cool from a historical standpoint, most of them are just great NPCs, period.

The taped-spine and very battered copy my brother and I got on release is still on my shelf almost 30 years after it was printed. One fork of my campaign is heading off in a Conan/piratical direction and a certain Erol Otus player character will be crossing their paths in the adventure after next.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 23, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The extremely generic product description leaves me little room to discuss details without violating my NDA, but I think I can safely confirm that a significant section of the adventure takes place in the City of Greyhawk. Provided you are willing to 'port the Free City into your campaign, you could pretty easily run it in any campaign setting, but come on. It is written to be used in Greyhawk or as a stand-alone, primarily. I certainly didn't spend a lot of time thinking about how to plug it into Eberron or wherever.



Hmm, this sounds extremely portable to Ptolus. Eeexcellent.


----------



## Mortellan (Nov 23, 2006)

Mordenkainen is on the cover of this edition of CG. He had little to do with any prior version AFAIK, so is this image a nod to the Greyhawk setting or is there a real hook involving the Circle this time?


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be weird to have a cover featuring a character who is not in the book, no?

--Erik


----------



## Mortellan (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Erik, I see the book is slated for August. Nice timing there with Gencon. I'll be sure to buy mine straight from the author's hand.


----------



## Faraer (Nov 23, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Sort of like a subtitle in reverse ("pretitle"?)



Supertitle or surtitle.


----------



## grodog (Nov 24, 2006)

Erik, James, Jason---

Can you talk about how the three of you broke down the work you did for the book---in terms of who wrote how much of it, and perhaps which levels you worked on (related back to Greyhawk Ruins)?


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 25, 2006)

We all wrote about the same amount, with James and Jason focusing their efforts on the Castle itself and me focusing my efforts on the city and keeping the cast of characters and continuity straight. We ended up trading some sections and brainstorming a lot, though, so there are ideas from all of us in all parts of the book.

--Erik


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 25, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Knightfall1972 wins the thread!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great find!



I just wish that meant I'd win a free copy of the book.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 25, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> LOL! Interestingly enough, that's exactly what I plan to do when I purchase this book...




 Doesn't bother me what you do on your gaming table... My Castle Greyhawk could very well end in Dave Arneson's version of the Great Kingdom.

However, a book with that title, beginning with a phrase like "A few days southwards from WATERDEEP stand the ruins of the cursed castle Greyhawk..." would provoke spontaneous regurgitation from my side, to say the least.  



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> It would be weird to have a cover featuring a character who is not in the book, no?
> 
> --Erik




Now that you talk about it, a cover depicting Ivid the Overking would also be very nice...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 28, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Look what I just uncovered at WotC's website!!!
> 
> *Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk*
> *D&D Adventure*
> ...




ah, i missed the great announcement in my unintentional week-long sabbatical!  great news everyone, and congratulations to the writers on landing this job.

hmm, sounds like a paizo greyhawk-coup!    we all know Mona loves WoG, and Bulmahn IIRC was the head of LG at one point... pretty sure i've heard Jacobs gushing over WoG at some point as well.  sounds like it's in good hands!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> We all wrote about the same amount, with James and Jason focusing their efforts on the Castle itself and me focusing my efforts on the city and keeping the cast of characters and continuity straight. We ended up trading some sections and brainstorming a lot, though, so there are ideas from all of us in all parts of the book.
> 
> --Erik



Regardless of who covered what, it *is* Greyhawk material! I am very happy about this. Greyhak captured my attention first, that is to say I never even knew of other campaign settings when I was introduced to the game. I am entirely stoked by this. Congrats to everyone to Jason Bulmahn, James Jacobs and especially _Erik Mona_. 

Erik, Monte and Ed are the reasons I stayed a gamer, asnd I want to thank the three of you for keeping the fantasy in all gamers alive!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 28, 2006)

will there be new (to 3.5) monsters therein?    i know there are some from the LGJ that have sat there (Xvart and others came back though), but maybe the Qullan or Norker or some others will stop in and say Hi?  maybe other olde tyme classic critters?

i'm hoping Fraz-urb'luu will get a lot of airtime with this one, and possibly some others of his ilk...

how much attention did you give to places, people, artifacts, gods, and other greyhawk bits?  some stuff we've seen plenty of times and some stuff we've seen little of?  hopefully you didn't have to rename Tenser for this one.  

this one is pretty high on the "i hope i have enough money to buy this when it comes out" list so far.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> this one is pretty high on the "i hope i have enough money to buy this when it comes out" list so far.



That problem is easily solved, put aside your nickels and dimes and you should have enough for it when it does come out!


----------



## D'karr (Dec 5, 2006)

*RPGA - Grooves*

Well, it also seems like the RPGA has gotten smart about this.  A new Story Arc covering the ruins.  Very interesting.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg/lgcn/20061205a


----------



## pedr (Dec 5, 2006)

The Living Greyhawk story arc is definately exciting. What it isn't, and what we're hoping for, is an adaptation of the super-module to Living Greyhawk, as they've done with Red Hand of Doom and some of the Fantastic Locations products. What I am hoping is happening is that the story-arc will take first level characters some of the way to where they need to be to go exploring the levels described in the super-module-- but we'll see! I suppose that's pretty hard for the LG administration as (as far as I know) they don't get any kind of advance access to forthcoming WotC products. They certainly didn't with the Spell Compendium, or in relation to the _polymorph_ errata.


----------



## borc killer (Dec 5, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> We all wrote about the same amount, with James and Jason focusing their efforts on the Castle itself and me focusing my efforts on the city and keeping the cast of characters and continuity straight. We ended up trading some sections and brainstorming a lot, though, so there are ideas from all of us in all parts of the book.
> 
> --Erik




My only issue is that my PCs failed in stopping the sacrifice to Kyuss in the Greyhawk Arena… so half the damn city got destroyed.  

You need to get the boys at Wizards to let you guys write up a new Greyhawk Gazetteer so I can have an excuse to reset my world


----------



## James Jacobs (Dec 5, 2006)

borc killer said:
			
		

> My only issue is that my PCs failed in stopping the sacrifice to Kyuss in the Greyhawk Arena… so half the damn city got destroyed.
> 
> You need to get the boys at Wizards to let you guys write up a new Greyhawk Gazetteer so I can have an excuse to reset my world




The easiest way to fix this is to simply run EttRoG in an alternate universe where the arena event didn't happen in the first place. 

Alternately, have a portion of Greyhawk walled off/quarantined while the city works on rebuilding and recovering from the disaster. EttRoG doesn't really have much going on in the arena or surrounding area. 

If there were no Age of Worms easter eggs in EttRoG, I'd be shocked and amazed, by the way. In fact, it takes into account certain characters and events for one of its sub-quests. Unless that gets cut during development, of course...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 5, 2006)

hey, let's hope not - AP easter eggs would really add something neat to the book/setting.


----------



## CryHavoc (Dec 6, 2006)

Wik said:
			
		

> who doesn't?




Perhaps a mixture of porn and greyhawk?   Those crazy baklunish....


----------



## GeorgeFields (Dec 7, 2006)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> Bring back the Orcs of Thar... and all those goodly Gazetteers.  Seriously, they were some of the best setting material ever written, IMO.




Agreed.


----------

